

Ask HN: Good coworking in Houston for networking, or café substitute? - stcredzero

There seem to be more and more coworking facilities being mentioned of late in Houston.  Does anyone have experiences with some of the newer ones?  I'm looking for good environments for networking.  Are there cafés that are good?  I used to get involved in conversations with strangers at Café Artiste, which is closed now.
======
citizenkeys
I'm from Houston. Try Agora:
<http://www.agorahouston.com/pages/agorafirst.html> . Or Cafe Brasil:
<http://www.yelp.com/biz/brasil-houston> .

Both are located at the intersection of Westheimer and Dunlavy, in Houston's
art district. Cafe Brasil has a full kitchen, more outside seating, and a big
projector in the back courtyard for movies and events. Agora is across the
street and (in my experience) tends to attract a slightly more mature and
productive crowd.

I've also heard that Houston now has at least one good "hackerspace", which is
well worth checking into at
[http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/TX/RX_Labs_(Houston_Hackerspace...](http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/TX/RX_Labs_\(Houston_Hackerspace\))
and <http://www.txrxlabs.org/> .

~~~
sigil
I second Agora. It's my favorite hack spot when I'm in Houston.

